# Wieder Außenborder gestohlen



## Olberding (13. November 2009)

Moin Leute.
muß euch mal wieder schlechte Nachricht mitteilen in der
Nacht vom 10-11 Nov. wurden in Großenbrode wieder vier
Außenborder gestohlen.von 135 Ps - ? der 135er wiegt 270 Kg wie machen die das?
befor ich wieder blöde Antworten bekomme!
Ich schreibe dieses um euch zu warnen und das Ihr auf eure
Sachen Aufpasst!

Gruß von der Küste
Olberding


----------



## guifri (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Land oder Wasserlieger? Mein Boot ist gerade bei ebay.....


----------



## NoiseKick (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Hallo Olberding,

ist vielleicht auch nur ne blöde Antwort aber warum verseht ihr die Motoren nicht mit einer Alarmanlage oder schweisst ne Ankerkette daran.
Was sind schon heutzutage 200 oder mehr Kilo.Haben die den eine Möglichkeit mit einem Auto daran zu kommen.Dann ist es ja theoretisch recht "einfach "diese zu stehlen.:e

Aber die Versicherung kommt doch für den Diebstahl in Frage.

Greetz


----------



## BertG (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



guifri schrieb:


> Land oder Wasserlieger? Mein Boot ist gerade bei ebay.....


 

Landlieger.

Gruß

Bert


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

man sollte da wirlich nix mehr abstellen ! #d
das sind Profis und sie wissen ganue wie sie 200 Kg möglichst schnell vom Boot runter bekommen #q
schätze das nächste mal schauen die wieder in 4-6 Wochen vorbei ....


----------



## Metabolic (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



> ist vielleicht auch nur ne blöde Antwort aber warum verseht ihr die Motoren nicht mit einer Alarmanlage oder schweisst ne Ankerkette daran.


 
das bringt alles nichts. Die sind heute so schlau und haben Stickstoff in Thermoskannen dabei. Davon etwas auf Schloss oder Kette und einen beherzten Schlag mit dem Hammer und dann ist der Außenborder dein eigen..........


----------



## HD4ever (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

zur Not wird um den Außenborder halt auch großzügig drumrum geflext um den samt Spiegel schnell abzubauen ...
das Gesindel kommt garantiert immer mit nem Transporter und 2-3 Mann wenn die in einer Nacht gleich 6 Stück abmontieren

wenn dann würde nur eine Alarmanlage auf dem Gelände was bringen und nen vernünftiger Zaun wo man nix rüber gehoben bekommt ....


----------



## sunny (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Unglaubliche Schweinerei sowas :r. 

Kommt denn da wenigstens die Versicherung für den Schaden auf oder kann die sich da wieder "rauswinden", weil nix abgeschlossen, öffentlich zugänglich oder was weiß ich, was die noch alles ins Feld werfen, um nicht bezahlen zu müssen.


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Die Versicherung wird für den Schaden nicht aufkommen,es sei denn die Bootsversicherer haben eine Vollkasko für Ihr Boot abgeschlossen! Und die ist in der Regel sehr teuer! Die Teilkaskoversicherung haftet nur für den Diebstahl des gesamten Bootes! Teildiebstahl ist nicht in der Teilkaskoversicherung mitversichert!!!!!

@ Sunny: Hat nichts mit rauswinden zu tun.. Jeder versicherte Schaden wird bezahlt! Sollte der Schaden nicht versichert sein, fließt auch keine Kohle!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Man muß sich eben die Bedindungen seiner Versicherung genau durchlesen. Große Namen oder persönlich Bekannte Vertreter bringen da garnichts.
Ist allerdings schon heftig, was da passiert..


----------



## zanderzone (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

hat nichts mit bedingungen zu tun! Es hat was mit dem Schutz zu tun, den man vereinbart!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Nein,
leider nicht. In vielen Bootsversicherungeb steht z.B. in den Versicherungsbedingungen, dass du dein Boot auf einem abgeschlossenen Grundstück ( hinter einem verschlossenen Tor ) plus Radkralle und Zugmaulschkoß abstellen mußt. Die Vollkasko
zahlt dann nur, wenn diese Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind.


----------



## Quappenjäger (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

bei so was hilft wohl nur 80000 V wenn der motor angefasst wird oder nen lautes boom und die klauen bestimmt nicht mehr auch wenn das boot leider zum grund sinkt |evil:


----------



## Klaus S. (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Hoffentlich kriegen sie diese Spaggen bald... kann doch nicht seind das die sich dort alle paar Wochen bedienen können.


----------



## leuchtboje (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

wenn viele Bootseigentümer vorhanden sind: wie wäre es mal mit einer Art Nachbarschaftswache?
die nächsten zwei oder drei wochen wird wohl erstmal nichts passieren, weil die erstmal bissl gras drüber wachsen lassen werden... dann würde ich mit ner wache anfangen... und immer nen gaff mitnehmen...


----------



## Klaus S. (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> die nächsten zwei oder drei wochen wird wohl erstmal nichts passieren, weil die erstmal bissl gras drüber wachsen lassen werden...



Haben ja bald alle keinen Motor mehr dran. Wer soll da also noch Wache schieben und vor allen Dingen für was???


----------



## norge_klaus (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Unglaublich ! Der Weg der Selbstjustiz ist aber aus meiner Sicht falsch. Leider werden in Deutschland Eigentumsdelikte dieser Art nur lasch bestraft. Es gibt Länder, da werden Dieben die Pfote....abgehack..... ! Das schreckt wirklich ab. 

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## raubangler (13. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

es gibt sogar aussenborder mit eingebauter wegfahrsperre:

http://www.yamaha-motor-europe.com/...rst outboards with integral anti-theft system

die geht bestimmt mitten auf dem wasser los......


----------



## Nordlicht (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Vollkasko ist ja nun auch nicht sooo teuer.
Ich habe mein Boot bis 15.000 Euro versichert und zahle ca. 220,- im Jahr.

War die Cam in Großenbrode denn noch immer nicht heil oder wieder kaputt ??


----------



## woern1 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Auf der Cam kannste leider nix erkennen, zudem geht an dem Platz über Nacht auch das Licht über Zeitschaltuhr aus, dann ists ziemlich schwierig, da noch was zu erkennen.

Und da gibts ja auch noch andere Wege, in den Bereich des Geländes zu gelangen, als über die Zufahrt beim  Tuckers.

werner


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Tolle Wurst!
Warum haben die denn Licht, wenns in der Nacht ausgeht? Ist der Platz kostenlos oder warum
gibts da einen "so hohen Standard?"


----------



## leuchtboje (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

wo ist denn da die selbstjustiz?
wenn ich wache schiebe, dann warte, bis die burschen tätig werden und sie dann anspreche, werden die mich fast mit garantie angreifen, wenn ich dann nen Gaff hinterm Rücken herzaubere, und damit rein zufällig das eine oder andere schulterblatt treffen, ist das im besten fall Notwehr, bzw. Nothilfe, und im schlechtesten Fall ein Notwehr- bzw. Nohilfeexzess...
dafür bekommst auch nicht viel... bist nicht vorbestraft, is es höchstens eine Bewährungsstrafe....
erzähl vor Gericht noch irgendwas von Todesangst und gut ist...
ein Gaff oder einen Bootshagen oder ein Bleirohr kann auch in Deutschland noch jeder frei mitführen - Sonderveranstaltungen sind ausgenommen - und kann auch jeder zufällig neben sich finden, wenn er angegriffen wird...


----------



## Lindi (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



leuchtboje schrieb:


> wo ist denn da die selbstjustiz?
> wenn ich wache schiebe, dann warte, bis die burschen tätig werden und sie dann anspreche, werden die mich fast mit garantie angreifen, wenn ich dann nen Gaff hinterm Rücken herzaubere, und damit rein zufällig das eine oder andere schulterblatt treffen, ist das im besten fall Notwehr, bzw. Nothilfe, und im schlechtesten Fall ein Notwehr- bzw. Nohilfeexzess...
> dafür bekommst auch nicht viel... bist nicht vorbestraft, is es höchstens eine Bewährungsstrafe....
> erzähl vor Gericht noch irgendwas von Todesangst und gut ist...
> ein Gaff oder einen Bootshagen oder ein Bleirohr kann auch in Deutschland noch jeder frei mitführen - Sonderveranstaltungen sind ausgenommen - und kann auch jeder zufällig neben sich finden, wenn er angegriffen wird...


 
Moin,
wenn das eine organisierte Bande ist,dann wirst Du mit
einem Gaff wohl kaum etwas ausrichten können.

Gruß aus Uelzen
Volker


----------



## leuchtboje (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

zum einen kann du gaff auch gern als symbol für etwas anderes sehen, was du zufällig neben dir auf dem Boden gefunden hast...

davon aber mal ganz abgesehen, ist hier doch ganz klar, dass die gruppenstärke der wirklich entscheidende Faktor werden würde...
viel mehr wie drei leuten werden dass nicht sein, weil zum einen mit jedem zusätzlichen mann der gewinn pro person sinkt und zum anderen auch das risiko, dass man einen in die gruppe aufnimmt, der die gruppe verraten würde...
wenn du dann mit 10 leuten da bist, ist die sache doch klar...
dann kannst ja auch noch die polizei rufen, bevor du die jungs ansprichst, die sind auch in 10 minuten da... und so weiter...

bei uns gäbe es so einen fickfack nicht, da gehts los mit 20 mann und dann wollen wir mal schauen...


----------



## Skipper47 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Gefahr erkannt, Gefahr gebannt! Nur so geht es und nur so können wir uns schützen!


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Ein eigentlich ernsthaftes Thema, wenn nicht immer wieder die "Rächer der Kleingärtner" ihr Testosteron ausspielen wollten. Ist einfach nicht ernst zu nehmen und wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Skipper47 (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Nicht´s ist schöner, wenn man sein Boot auch morgens 
wieder losmachen kann. Es grüsst dich ein Kleingärtner!!!


----------



## Dxlfxn (14. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Ich hole nochmal zu einer größeren Erklärung aus.
Wenn ich mich hier jetzt hinstelle und beispielsweise behaupte, dass das löten von Gasleitungen völlig unnötig ist und ich meine mit Kaugummi abgedichtet habe und bislang nichts passiert ist - was würde geschehen? Die Gasinstallateure würden mich angreifen und mir sagen, ich solle die Finger von Dingen lassen, von denen ich nichts verstehe. Und das wäre richtig.
In Fragen der Polizei hält sich aber jeder irgendwo für berufen die Dinge selbst zu regeln und in seine ach so mutigen Hände zu nehmen. Irgendwie taucht das immer wieder auf. Das aber ist nun einmal seit 35 Jahren mein Beruf. Und ich kann nur warnen. Gerade bei Diebstählen gerät man oft auch mal an Leute, die unter Drogen stehen. Die ziehen dir das hier angesprochene Gaff, nachdem sie es sich aus der Schulter geholt haben, nochmal eben durch die Nase. Und wenn man dann Pech hat, hat man nicht nur eine kaputte Nase, sondern auch noch sehr unangenehme Krankheit dazu.
Diebstähle lassen sich durch Maßnahmen wie Beleuchtung, Kameraüberwachung, Kontrollgänge usw. verhindern. Kontrollgänge haben aber niemals den Zweck, den oder die Täter anzugehen, sondern diese zu verscheuchen und das Geschehen dabei zu beobachten ( Personenzahl, Beschreibung, Fahrzeuge usw..) Der Rest gefährdet dich nur selbst - überlass das den Profis.


----------



## MFT-Ralf (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Nicht´s ist schöner, wenn man sein Boot auch morgens
> wieder losmachen kann. Es grüsst dich ein Kleingärtner!!!





Noch schöner ist es aber, wenn man morgens unverletzt aufstehen und anschließend sein Boot losmachen kann.#6#6

In der heutigen Zeit ist die Hemmschwelle von manchen Tätergruppen so gering, dass Du evtl. morgens nicht mehr austehen und dein Boot losmachen kannst (oder mit Deiner Familie frühstücken).

Was nutzt Dir ein Gaff oder eine Eisenstange, wenn dein Gegenüber plötzlich 9mm Argumente in der Hand hält .......
.....;+;+;+;+ ,eine sehr geringe Hemmschwelle hat und absolut keine Skrupel kennt, um seine Haut zu retten.

Ein gestohlener Motor ist ein materieller Schaden (so schlimm er auch sein mag), aber der läßt sich, wie auch immer, ersetzen.
Auch mit 10 Leuten wirst Du daran nichts ändern können.

Ein Menschenleben kann man nicht ersetzen und tot ist man ziemlich lange.
Schönen Sonntag noch........

Gruß Ralf
#h#h#h#h#h#h#h#h


----------



## Klaus S. (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



Skipper47 schrieb:


> Nicht´s ist schöner, wenn man sein Boot auch morgens wieder losmachen kann.



Doch.... wenn man es Abends wieder festmachen kann #h


----------



## Skipper47 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Auch so wird ein Schuh draus!

Gruss aus Nordhessen#h


----------



## Lindi (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



MFT-Ralf schrieb:


> Noch schöner ist es aber, wenn man morgens unverletzt aufstehen und anschließend sein Boot losmachen kann.#6#6
> 
> In der heutigen Zeit ist die Hemmschwelle von manchen Tätergruppen so gering, dass Du evtl. morgens nicht mehr austehen und dein Boot losmachen kannst (oder mit Deiner Familie frühstücken).
> 
> ...


 
Moin,

|good: genau meine Meinung !!!

 Gruß Volker


----------



## Schwedenfahrer08 (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Genau Richtig.....bitte keine voreiligen selbst in Gefahrbringende
Situationen herauf beschwören.

Das kann ganz schön in die Hose gehen, siehe in anderen Foren wo keiner mehr nachts die Gewässer kontrollieren will oder kann.

Echt schlimm geworden.

Es gibt doch inzwischen Chips zum Einbau am Motor, der einen sofort über Handy informiert, wenn sich der Standort unberechtigt verändert.
Wäre vielleicht ne Möglichkeit.

Grüssle CD


----------



## pepp-eric (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

in der bucht finden sich die motoren dann wieder, muss nicht stimmen aber kommt mir bei dem dealer seit monaten so vor


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*



pepp-eric schrieb:


> in der bucht finden sich die motoren dann wieder, muss nicht stimmen aber kommt mir bei dem dealer seit monaten so vor




Zitat :

"Brand new Yamaha remote control box 
Brand new Yamaha shift/throttle cables 10'Ft (we would replace them according to your requirements) 
Brand new Yamaha flywheel cover will be included with the engine (waiting to get from Yamaha)"

Ein Schelm, wer sich Böses dabei denkt ....

Uli


----------



## guifri (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

oder so...

"Remote control box is not included in the price (good used Yamaha remote control box +150,-EUR; brand new box +250,-EUR).

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dY9kPrikrQM"

Wo ist nur die remote control angeblieben???#c


----------



## olafson (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

nabend, 
ich kann es mir net vorstellen, daß der typ so doof ist und in D gestohlene motoren  hier wieder zum verkaufen anbietet|kopfkrat

die gehören auch zu EU und sind somit anhang der nummer leicht am sack zu kriegen. ich denke unsere ermittler werden so schlau wie mir alle schon sein.
ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, daß die motoren im landesinneren angeboten werden. oder nach russland, denn die motoren in ru sind noch teuerer als hier#h

ansonnsten ist ne klare schweinerei. verstehe aber auch nicht wieso es da keine cams und licht gibt.


----------



## olafson (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

die motoren die in der bucht angeboten werden, sind eher im osten entwendet worden#h


----------



## 3.2.1.mein Zander (15. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Ich würde empfehlen Kameras zu benutzen und zwar ein paar offene zur Abschreckung mit einem sichtbaren Monitor in einem Häuschen hinter Glas das jeder weis hier wird überwacht. Und wenn man das nötige Geld hat noch eine weiter Kameraanlage mit verstecketen Kameras um dann evtl. doch noch vorkommende Diebstähle/Einbrüche aufzuklären, irgendwo müssen sie reinkommen und auch verladen.

Ein Sicherheitsdienst hat auch abschreckende Wirkung  und kann bei ein zwei Kontrollfahrten bei Nacht auch Wunder wirken und kostet nicht die Welt. 

Die kleinkindliche Geschicht hier von Selbstjustiz und und und sollte man nicht mal in betracht ziehen, da kann nichts gutes raus kommen und die Zeit hat man auch nicht geschweige die Nerven. Kann es sein das die Täter Tips bekommen können von Insidern bei euch? Und zu den Dieben etc. die suchen sich immer die leichtesten Opfer und das sind die die eben nichts machen und große Werte einfach in die Landschaft pflanzen.
Also mein Tip Kameras und Sicherheitsdienst damit wurde schon vielen geholfen.:m


----------



## sandfisch (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Hallo Leute |wavey:
Wollte nur mal so nebenbei bemerken das die Sache mit der
 "Bucht" gar nicht so abwegig ist !! 
Bei uns in der Nähe ( A 20,noch knappe 35km bis Stettin)
 wurden im letzten halben Jahr ich glaub 2 oder waren es sogar 3
Transporter mit Motoren gestellt !!|gr:
Nun RATET mal wer der,die  Driver waren es waren Leute aus dem Balticum und Polen |gr:   :e​Die Motoren bei der einen "Lieferung" waren erst in der Nacht 
zuvor in Dänemark geklaut worden.
Das sind ganz sicher Organisierte Banden die da am Werk sind und die Arbeiten sogar auf Bestellung,was über bleibt wird eben anderweitig vertickt zb.Ebay |evil:

Beste Grüße vom Sandfisch #h

​


----------



## petipet (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Jeder, der sich Bootseigner nennen kann, weiß es doch. Vom kleinsten Schlauchboot bis zur hochsseefähigen Yacht, wird aus dem osteureupäischem Raum alles geklaut. Das ist nun mal Fakt. Seit der Grenzübergang mit geklautem nach Osteuropa so komfortabel gelingt, seit dem ist es so. Das ist doch jedem Bootseigner klar; ob er nun Schwede, Däne oder deutscher usw. ist. 
Warum, zum Teufel, nennt man das Kind nicht beim Namen? Diese organisierten Gangs kommen nicht aus Sizilien, sondern aus Osteuropa. Und da schlafen unsere Zollbullen. (Sorry) Vielleicht bekommen unsere Beamten ja auch politisch einen Maulkorb verpaßt. So nach dem Motto: "Nur nix gegen Ostaussöhnung sagen."    
Gegen Völkerverständigung habe ich auch nicht das geringste. Und Hitlers Angriffskrieg verabscheue ich. Aber die Butter vom Brot nehmen lassen, ne, das auch nicht.

Gruß, Peter


----------



## raubangler (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

@petipet
du glaubst doch nicht ernsthaft, dass deutsche polizeibeamte absichtlich bei osteuropäischen bürgern wegsehen?!

frag' mal meinen polnischen fliesenleger, wie haeufig der von der polizei kontrolliert wird.
nur weil er in einem polnischen auto sitzt....
die sind bald per du.


----------



## Werner1 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

wenn ich das richtig gelesen habe wird am "Tatort nachts das Licht ausgeschaltet. Warum wundert ihr euch dann das solch ein Gebiet von den anscheinend organisierten Banden heimgesucht wird? Das Licht anlassen wäre doch die erste Möglichkeit...


----------



## woern1 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Eben, und ne ordentliche Umzäunung und entsprechende weitere Sicherheitsvorkehrungen.


werner


----------



## hamburger67 (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Die einzige möglichkeit sich halbwegs zu schützen, gibt es eh nicht. Aus diesen Grund habe ich mein boot was ich als aussenlieger habe, mit nen gut laufenden Zweitakter ausgestattet, man muss zwar mit Gemisch fahren und es riecht etwas, aber ich kann mir ziemlich sicher sein, das ich morgens mit meinen Gästen keine böse Überaschungen erlebe.  Petri


----------



## Ulxxx Hxxst (16. November 2009)

*AW: Wieder Außenborder gestohlen*

Licht ? Dann kommen hier doch Kommentare,wie : "Den Dieben auch noch den Platz ausgeleuchtet.."

Nee Jungs , das waren Profis ,die lassen sich auch von Licht nicht stören.

Bedenkt einmal, das einige Boote mit den Motoren zum Wall hin standen -die müssen über 250Kg da rüber gewuppt haben.


Uli


----------

